# Colorado Get Together - May 5th, 2012 Parker CO



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

Just thought I would post about a get together I am hosting in Parker, CO on May 5. We are mostly a Christmas bunch, but some of us dabble in Halloween too. If you are interested, we will covering sequencing in vixen, using the Nutcracker software, and discussing how to set up DMX and Pixelnet Universes. We would love to have someone come in and talk about doing a Dougie Tree hack if any of you have successfully done that project. Please email of PM me for more details.

Brian


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Why haven't you joined the Colorado Haunters make n take group?


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope to make the next one in May. I want to try my hand at some pumpkins like Stolloween does. I was working for March make n take.


----------

